

Ask HN: So I have my MVP, now what? - zdanozdan

Hello HN,<p>I am reader from some time and now I have a question for You.<p>To make long story (few months) short we&#x27;ve build this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;enduhub.com&#x2F;en&#x2F; - sport results agregator. We collect results from different sports&#x2F;sources - running, cycling, swimming, triathlons - all results in one standarized format.<p>We are living (and racing) in Poland so kind of naturally we focused on local events first. So MVP working, users are registering, adding results to their lists, got many &#x27;good job&#x27; emails.<p>Now the question :-) How should I proceed ?<p>1) Start looking for some income ASAP. I do not have a clue how our income model should look like :-( 
2) Just wait, maybe add some features, get more users, then maybe some ideas pop up naturally
3) ????<p>What do U think ? Anybody was in similar situation before maybe ?<p>Regards,
Tomasz
enduhub.com
======
ilovefood
I'm in your situation but my MVP is not done yet, now what you do is get
interesting users, learn how they use it and then maybe add some features.
Read : [http://blog.frontapp.com/leveraging-twitter-to-find-beta-
tes...](http://blog.frontapp.com/leveraging-twitter-to-find-beta-testers-a-
real-use-case-with-mention/)

